# Boston competitor 8 inch c800.4 mint



## swarsh (Apr 20, 2008)

Boston Competitor 8" Subwoofer Ultra RARE Old School 4 Ohm | eBay


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

Local pick up in the twin cities or rochester...


----------



## swarsh (Apr 20, 2008)

Absolutely. Rochester is fine during the week, and I frequent Minneapolis almost every weekend, so let me know.

Thanks

Mike

5079905527


----------



## mrclm (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm down here in Waseca, MN looking for a 8" to put in my 1995 Ford Ranger regular cab. Any idea on the mounting depth? It's seriously tight back there in these old trucks. But I'm incredibly interested if it is shallow enough.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Great subs I remember when my local dealer had these many years ago.


----------

